# New to Vert growing



## VanIsleJay (Mar 29, 2017)

So I been reading lately a lot about vertical growing and decided to give it a try.
I've got 1000 Watt bare bulb hanging down in the middle of my room (10 x 10) and a 600 overhead (will probably become vertical also once this crop as completed).
My plans are hydroponic top feed (built myself) on a flood table and I am using advanced nutrients (pH perfect) seems to be consistent around 6.1 pH and 1300 ppm.
Temperature in my room fluctuates from 21°C in the evening and 27°C in the day.... I know it's a little toasty but for the time being I have to deal with it until I can afford a larger exhaust fan; I have a dehumidifier that keeps a room around 50% humidity.

I thought it through a couple picks up just to see what people thought of my set up, possibility of better ways of doing things. 

Just so you know I originally had the thousand watt over top of the sea of green and have recently (two weeks ago) move the thousand watt to a bare bulb and move my 600 over top.
The hydroponic system was just built so I only half my room is being used for hydroponics at the moment while I finish my last soil grow, in a month I will be able to go 100% hydroponic in the room and set the vertical grow up a lot better.


----------



## verticalgrow (Mar 29, 2017)

VanIsleJay said:


> So I been reading lately a lot about vertical growing and decided to give it a try.
> I've got 1000 Watt bare bulb hanging down in the middle of my room (10 x 10) and a 600 overhead (will probably become vertical also once this crop as completed).
> My plans are hydroponic top feed (built myself) on a flood table and I am using advanced nutrients (pH perfect) seems to be consistent around 6.1 pH and 1300 ppm.
> Temperature in my room fluctuates from 21°C in the evening and 27°C in the day.... I know it's a little toasty but for the time being I have to deal with it until I can afford a larger exhaust fan; I have a dehumidifier that keeps a room around 50% humidity.
> ...


Legit bro, wat size pots are u growing in?


----------



## VanIsleJay (Mar 29, 2017)

I think 6.5 litre square pots with rockwool 4*4 2inch depth then fill with clay pellets underneath and overtop to stop algie growth.
I grow themabout 2 feet tall or until the rootgrowth looks quite good at the bottom of the pots
Fed 3 times a day for 4 minutes


----------



## VanIsleJay (Apr 1, 2017)

Just rearranged things so I could add a dozen clones that have been ready for a week

Two separate top feed systems(pumps) off one res for the time being

Should be harvesting every 5 weeks or so


----------



## VanIsleJay (Apr 4, 2017)

Early test bud picture, still have to go another week or two. First time growing this strain so I thought I'd see how it dries up and smokes


----------



## VanIsleJay (Apr 5, 2017)

Just added the last section of table to the room.
Room is 9*9 only 6.5 ft tall.... hence vert efforts
All hydroponic top feed of two 633 pumps, 100 litre reservoir 
Planning on sea of green but more like a stadium.... netting low on front and goose higher to the back of the room so the taller plants at the back can grow tall into the screen.
I'll throw more up once it's screened


----------



## VanIsleJay (Apr 5, 2017)

Whole room is finally together, more screwing around snd tinkering to do after I harvest the ladies in the back if the room!


----------



## fosterlogan6731 (Apr 6, 2017)

Vertical Green, a Mexican firm that makes vertical greenery enclosures, is conveying its forte to Kick starter with an at-home unit that makes developing a divider brimming with plants and herbs really basic. Plug and Plant is a divider mounted, secluded framework for prepackaged seeds, prepared to develop in a dirt free condition.


----------



## VanIsleJay (May 14, 2017)

5 weeks into flower... just an update 
Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## verticalgrow (May 14, 2017)

VanIsleJay said:


> 5 weeks into flower... just an update
> Let me know your thoughts!


nice jungle
maybe back off on nutes & lower PH to 5.8


----------



## VanIsleJay (May 14, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> nice jungle
> maybe back off on nutes & lower PH to 5.8


Thanks buddy! 
I'll add some water to the tank to dilute the mix a bit
PH THOUGH.... I'm using advanced nutrients PH perfect Sensi Bloom with Advanced Big Bud additive; can you lower the ph with these nutrient? The tank sits at about PH of 6.1 steadily, should I add PH down to the tank or will that mess up the chemistry of the PH perfect?


----------



## verticalgrow (May 14, 2017)

VanIsleJay said:


> Thanks buddy!
> I'll add some water to the tank to dilute the mix a bit
> PH THOUGH.... I'm using advanced nutrients PH perfect Sensi Bloom with Advanced Big Bud additive; can you lower the ph with these nutrient? The tank sits at about PH of 6.1 steadily, should I add PH down to the tank or will that mess up the chemistry of the PH perfect?


wat order do u mix?
usually additives go in 1st then add PH down to 5.8, then add nutes so it should stay @ 5.8


----------



## VanIsleJay (May 14, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> wat order do u mix?
> usually additives go in 1st then add PH down to 5.8, then add nutes so it should stay @ 5.8


I add part one then part two of the Sensi Bloom, then Big Bud.
I wasn't aware of order other than I had assumed part one before part two.
Next tank change won't be til near end of harvest(just changed yesterday) so I'll have to try adding the big bud first instead.
I've found that most the advanced PH perfect nutrients keep my tank PH around 6.1 but I wasn't sure if adding PH down will effect the PH perfect nutrients..... has anyone done this before?


----------



## verticalgrow (May 14, 2017)

VanIsleJay said:


> I add part one then part two of the Sensi Bloom, then Big Bud.
> I wasn't aware of order other than I had assumed part one before part two.
> Next tank change won't be til near end of harvest(just changed yesterday) so I'll have to try adding the big bud first instead.
> I've found that most the advanced PH perfect nutrients keep my tank PH around 6.1 but I wasn't sure if adding PH down will effect the PH perfect nutrients..... has anyone done this before?


The additives go in 1st so ppm's & PH can be checked before adding nutes,
if full strength nutes are added then ppm's would be to high & would cause brown tips on leaves in some cases.


----------



## VanIsleJay (May 14, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> The additives go in 1st so ppm's & PH can be checked before adding nutes,
> if full strength nutes are added then ppm's would be to high & would cause brown tips on leaves in some cases.


I was unaware of this! I will change my methods from here on.... I would drain the tank but I'm a disabled grower and nutrients aren't cheap for a 150litre tank


----------



## ttystikk (May 14, 2017)

I don't know. I think the plants are doing fine in terms of pH. Maybe reduce EC a bit.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (May 14, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> The additives go in 1st so ppm's & PH can be checked before adding nutes,
> if full strength nutes are added then ppm's would be to high & would cause brown tips on leaves in some cases.


100% disagree with this. Silica first. Part A or calmag 2nd. Then part B then additives.


----------



## VanIsleJay (May 14, 2017)

Now I dunno who to listen to haha!

Honestly the ph seems ok, I'm sure I could fuck around and get it a bit lower but I don't think I'm locking out any notes or anything from bad PH

definitely went a little overboard on the nutes wen I added the big bud so I'll definitely dial it back a bit.

I'm gonna sit back and see what else pops up on the mixing; seeing as I'm not changing my tanks for a couple weeks


----------



## ttystikk (May 14, 2017)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> 100% disagree with this. Silica first. Part A or calmag 2nd. Then part B then additives.


I had so many problems with pH adding silica to my nutrient water that I gave up on it altogether.

How did you overcome this?


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (May 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I had so many problems with pH adding silica to my nutrient water that I gave up on it altogether.
> 
> How did you overcome this?


Add it first, make sure your water isn't lower than 6.2-6.4 or it'll just fall out. 

I have had ph problems always until changing to Ionic. 

My water gets silica, Ionic and a calcium hypochlorite solution. Ph is almost too stable.


----------



## ttystikk (May 14, 2017)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Add it first, make sure your water isn't lower than 6.2-6.4 or it'll just fall out.
> 
> I have had ph problems always until changing to Ionic.
> 
> My water gets silica, Ionic and a calcium hypochlorite solution. Ph is almost too stable.


This is potassium silicate? It sent pH way up, and hard. That's why I had so much trouble with it.

My water is about 7, or really no pH because there's nothing in it. Very low EC.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (May 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> This is potassium silicate? It sent pH way up, and hard. That's why I had so much trouble with it.
> 
> My water is about 7, or really no pH because there's nothing in it. Very low EC.


Yes potassium silica. It's actually from the site you order your dry salts from. I take there concentrate and make an identical to protect. (There concetrate is entirely too thick to deal with in small quantities). And yea it's gonna raise your ph, give it a few minutes before adding your next bottle. 

What ph down you using. BlueLab or GH?


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2017)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Yes potassium silica. It's actually from the site you order your dry salts from. I take there concentrate and make an identical to protect. (There concetrate is entirely too thick to deal with in small quantities). And yea it's gonna raise your ph, give it a few minutes before adding your next bottle.
> 
> What ph down you using. BlueLab or GH?


I use Mad Farmer 'get down', it's phosphoric acid. Very concentrated so decent bang for buck.

Since I don't use silica in my res- I foliar with it, where it also helps fight PM- I find that I don't need to use anything to pH balance.


----------



## VanIsleJay (Jun 3, 2017)

Not sure why; not that I'm against it..... but these clones root this way every Time! 
Never out the bottom of the blocks, always above where I place the powdered root hormone. Weird! I guess humidity and temp is just right but I thought it's happened enough I'd post a pic an hear input


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 3, 2017)

Wow, guess your rooting powder works well. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2017)

VanIsleJay said:


> Not sure why; not that I'm against it..... but these clones root this way every Time!
> Never out the bottom of the blocks, always above where I place the powdered root hormone. Weird! I guess humidity and temp is just right but I thought it's happened enough I'd post a pic an hear input


Do you repot them to take advantage of those roots?


----------



## JDMase (Jun 3, 2017)

VanIsleJay said:


> Not sure why; not that I'm against it..... but these clones root this way every Time!
> Never out the bottom of the blocks, always above where I place the powdered root hormone. Weird! I guess humidity and temp is just right but I thought it's happened enough I'd post a pic an hear input


You have to share your method, that's some crazy root growth. How long did it take for them to get like that?


----------



## VanIsleJay (Jun 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Do you repot them to take advantage of those roots?


I actually just wait about a week and those roots grow right through the bottom. Then transplant into 3*3*3 rockwool cubes to further root outside humidity dome.... once they are heathy I transplant into 7litre pots with clay pellets.
I'm not sure if it's the humidity in my dome..... I also place a full solo cup with water inside the dome to keep humidity up, standard tray and dome with heater pad below.
I don't place right on heater pad... I suspend it about 1 inch above the heat pad to give indirect heat( find the clones dry out slower this way)


----------



## VanIsleJay (Jun 3, 2017)

JDMase said:


> You have to share your method, that's some crazy root growth. How long did it take for them to get like that?


I've just taken a few more pics of setup for you to gander and just threw a humidity/temp gauge in there to see the actual condition within the dome. I'll update in a bit once it's giving a proper reading after removing dome.


----------



## VanIsleJay (Jun 3, 2017)

FYI
Dome is about 28degrees Celsius and 99% humidity..... Minimal direct light but a lot of indirect light; from my 315 CID light I use to veg


----------

